# Acoustic crown molding.........



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

It would be cool if someone came out with this for acoustic absortion :daydream: 

http://www.foamcrownmolding.com/


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not sure there would be enough surface area to really do much but it is an interesting idea. Maybe 15" or larger height crown would be effective if it could be made of the right material. Not sure what that would be though. :daydream:


----------

